# Torrid Wish List!



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2008)

Am I the only one who LOVES my wish list at Torrid? 

*Silver and Red Enamel Rose Ring - $12.00*






*White Music Note Brief - $6.99*





*Black Hannah Faux Suede Boot - $59.99*





*Black and Green Lace Up Bustier and Thong Set - $28.00*





*Black Leaf Knit Beret - $16.00*





*White Winter Wool Button Coat - $128.00*





*Black Leggings - $20.00*





*Multicolored Hobo - $21.00*





*Black Rolling Stones Tee - $18.00*






I want those black boots and that white wool coat so badly!


----------



## Weeze (Dec 13, 2008)

So, it looks like Crystal's got too much time on her hands...
Which is ok, because you're a genius.

Brown Leopart Print Mesh Tube Dress $58.00 





Black 3/4-Sleeve Button Fly-Away Cardigan $38.00





Penthouse Rocky Leopard Tatoo Cork Wedge Heel $40.00





Black and White Plaid Belted Coat $98.00





White Black and Fuschia Peace Hearts Brief $6.99





Silver and Crystal Gem Bow Ring $10.00






Heh. Wow. This is TOTALLY just a WISH list. hahaha.
I promise, i'm not some sort of Leopard freak...
but leopard is good.... In moderation


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2008)

krismiss said:


> So, it looks like Crystal's got too much time on her hands...
> Which is ok, because you're a genius.
> 
> Heh. Wow. This is TOTALLY just a WISH list. hahaha.
> ...



Haha. I totally had too much time on my hands this week. I took a week off from work for finals, and now that finals are over...and the week isn't up yet, I am so bored!

And me too. Mine is definitely just a wish list. But...if anyone on this board happens to be a millionaire and wants to get me the whole list...I totally would not object.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 13, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Haha. I totally had too much time on my hands this week. I took a week off from work for finals, and now that finals are over...and the week isn't up yet, I am so bored!
> 
> And me too. Mine is definitely just a wish list. But...if anyone on this board happens to be a millionaire and wants to get me the whole list...I totally would not object.



Taking off work for finals, eh? That sounds... better than i don't even know what.

And same here. Rich FA's anywhere?
I tend to fall for guys with no money, haha.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 15, 2008)

Very cute stuff girls. I have a Torrid wishlist but it's far too long to post here. I know I'm getting some of the stuff on it though.. yay!


----------



## kayrae (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm buying this today!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 15, 2008)

kayrae said:


> I'm buying this today!



That is absolutely adorable! Post pictures when you get it!!


----------



## Crystal (Dec 15, 2008)

That sweater dress is adorable!

I got one this weekend during my $240 shopping spree. It's purple and I love wearing it with the leggings and suede boots I bought, too. 

Here's a picture.  

View attachment Myspace 3.jpg


View attachment Myspace..jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 15, 2008)

How adorable are you! You're like a beautifully curvy Lisa Leob


----------



## Crystal (Dec 15, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> How adorable are you! You're like a beautifully curvy Lisa Leob




Aww, you're a sweetheart. 

Ya know...I've been mentioned in the same sentence with her more than once. Must be something to it, haha.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually she looks better than Lisa Leob (Loeb?). I've seen a Lisa Leob (Loeb?) video before but not sure what she sings as I don't keep up with current music & only listen to 60's & 70's stuff. Ya'll look better than I do...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 16, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> That sweater dress is adorable!
> 
> I got one this weekend during my $240 shopping spree. It's purple and I love wearing it with the leggings and suede boots I bought, too.
> 
> Here's a picture.



I looooooooove this, especially with the boots & leggings. Such an adorable outfit!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

kayrae said:


> I'm buying this today!



I just bought that!
ahaha


----------



## Weeze (Dec 16, 2008)

I want a sweater dress SO bad!!


----------



## pasazz (Dec 16, 2008)

krismiss said:


> I want a sweater dress SO bad!!



Me too! This dress if gorgeous and looks very cosy and comfy


----------



## pasazz (Dec 16, 2008)

BTW for anyone still going to shop at Torrid, they have just launched a special promotion, where you can save $5 when spending $25 or more. Coupon and details available here.

Hey... every little counts


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

pasazz said:


> BTW for anyone still going to shop at Torrid, they have just launched a special promotion, where you can save $5 when spending $25 or more. Coupon and details available here.
> 
> Hey... every little counts



I used $10 off $50!
=]


----------



## lily352 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just had to add that I freaking love Torrid. I really love their online sales!!! Also, you gals have great taste! Love those dresses!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 16, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Black 3/4-Sleeve Button Fly-Away Cardigan $38.00



I have this in red, in a size 3 or 4 [can't remember which right now!] and I don't particulary care for it. If you're interested, I can send it to you, as long as you pay for shipping. :]


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I have this in red, in a size 3 or 4 [can't remember which right now!] and I don't particulary care for it. If you're interested, I can send it to you, as long as you pay for shipping. :]



Ughhhhh! I want it!
I'll take it if she doesn't want it.
=D


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 16, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Ughhhhh! I want it!
> I'll take it if she doesn't want it.
> =D



Alright! I'll let you know if she doesn't end up wanting it.


----------



## Jennifer72 (Dec 16, 2008)

How do you get the pics off of the torrid site? I can't seem to save them at all. The only thing I could save were the thumbs, but they are way too small to see .  Anywho, I just bought the charcoal and black sweater dress and I must say that I absolutely love it!

Jenn


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

Jennifer72 said:


> How do you get the pics off of the torrid site?



I use my snipping tool.


----------



## Jennifer72 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks AshleyEileen, I hadn't thought of taking a screenshot. :doh: Ok, so here's the dress...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

Jennifer72 said:


> Thanks AshleyEileen, I hadn't thought of taking a screenshot. :doh: Ok, so here's the dress...



I was going to get that one!


----------



## kayrae (Dec 16, 2008)

THat dress looks gorgeous on you!



CrystalUT11 said:


> That sweater dress is adorable!
> 
> I got one this weekend during my $240 shopping spree. It's purple and I love wearing it with the leggings and suede boots I bought, too.
> 
> Here's a picture.


----------



## Jennifer72 (Dec 16, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I was going to get that one!



You should, I think you'd look great in it!

CrystalUT11, I love that dress! It looks amazing on you!

Jenn


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 16, 2008)

Jennifer72 said:


> You should, I think you'd look great in it!



:wubu:

I've run out of funds.
=[


----------



## Weeze (Dec 16, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I have this in red, in a size 3 or 4 [can't remember which right now!] and I don't particulary care for it. If you're interested, I can send it to you, as long as you pay for shipping. :]



What was wrong with it? Is it small in the chesticle area? because that is *super* annoying when it comes to stuff with buttons


----------



## Crystal (Dec 17, 2008)

kayrae said:


> THat dress looks gorgeous on you!





Jennifer72 said:


> CrystalUT11, I love that dress! It looks amazing on you!
> 
> Jenn




Thank you both so much! I'm glad it looks as good as it feels. It's so comfy and it was on sale. It's a win-win!  

*hugs you both*


----------



## Fable (Dec 17, 2008)

I bought the leopard print pencil skirt awhile ago, it's fantastic and totally accentuates my figure. What do you think of the peacock pattern; I love it!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 17, 2008)

krismiss said:


> What was wrong with it? Is it small in the chesticle area? because that is *super* annoying when it comes to stuff with buttons



The buttons don't close. It's a "fly away" cardigan so the buttons are there, but they serve no purpose save decoration. The only part of it that closes in any way is that it has a small hook at the top. The rest of the cardigan will stay open.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 17, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> The buttons don't close. It's a "fly away" cardigan so the buttons are there, but they serve no purpose save decoration. The only part of it that closes in any way is that it has a small hook at the top. The rest of the cardigan will stay open.



Ooooh, I'd love it!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 17, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Ooooh, I'd love it!



Haha, well, it's yours if she doesn't want it.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 17, 2008)

Take it, Ash 

I want one that buttons....... 

ugh, I need to find a big one, that won't freaking gap!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 18, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Take it, Ash
> 
> I want one that buttons.......
> 
> ugh, I need to find a big one, that won't freaking gap!!!!



Old Navy has some, although they're not cropped.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 18, 2008)

ugh, can i just vent here? i know i gripe about torrid's crappy dress selection pretty often, so it's ESPECIALLY torturous that they seemed to have read my emails or have just sensed my extreme distress (i seriously have not found ONE new torrid item i would ever wear, in the past calendar year. and i used to buy stuff there like at least once a month!), and have actually started cranking out a few foxy little numbers, such as:
this, this, or THIS (omg this one crushes my soul it's so darling).
of course all of of which are tight little pencil skirts, NONE of which i can wear with my belly. 
UGH!
and the other option? BUBBLE HEMS, and the occasional 'trapeze dress'. both of which (especially the former) manage to make me look about 50 times more pregnant than i already do. 

RARG. 
so they started making cute dresses again, but only in shapes i can't wear (or in the case of the trapeze dress - no shape whatsoever). 
love it. and right before my birthday, when i usually try to treat myself to a nice new dress. not this year! bleh.


----------



## pasazz (Dec 18, 2008)

elle camino said:


> ugh, can i just vent here? i know i gripe about torrid's crappy dress selection pretty often, so it's ESPECIALLY torturous that they seemed to have read my emails or have just sensed my extreme distress (i seriously have not found ONE new torrid item i would ever wear, in the past calendar year. and i used to buy stuff there like at least once a month!), and have actually started cranking out a few foxy little numbers, such as:
> this, this, or THIS (omg this one crushes my soul it's so darling).
> of course all of of which are tight little pencil skirts, NONE of which i can wear with my belly.
> UGH!
> ...



I hear ya! Though I think has more to do with the recent fashion trends... though having said that Torrid, specializing in plus sizes, should offer more fat friendly styles. BUT somehow I always tend to find something I love at Torrid... like their Black and Royal Blue Striped Sweater Dress.. gorgeous... and I think it should be very flattering. Hmmm I might just hit the buy button today


----------



## Mishty (Dec 18, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Penthouse Rocky Leopard Tatoo Cork Wedge Heel $40.00



I wanna marry those shoes!!
I've been sending them out in emails to my family "hinting" around...
But I get the same response "You're 5'8 Mimi why do you *need** those?"

*Need is nothing compared to _want_. duh


----------



## Crystal (Dec 18, 2008)

So, I should be expecting a couple of those $10 gift cards you receive when you spend $200 on your Torrid Credit card.

And I want to buy another sweater dress. (Seems us Dims ladies are becoming obsessed with these.)

And, I thought I'd check out the ones that are already $20 off to save even more money.

But, when I click on the "$20 off select sweater dresses" link, they're all full price. I hope they fix this. I want this one:


----------



## kayrae (Dec 18, 2008)

discount ended on 12/16


----------



## Crystal (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha. That would make sense.

They should take the link off their site, then. They got my hopes up.

I do hope they do that again soon, since I haven't even received those two $10 gift cards yet.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 19, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Take it, Ash
> 
> I want one that buttons.......
> 
> ugh, I need to find a big one, that won't freaking gap!!!!



I'm crossing my fingers that it looks good on me!





CrystalUT11 said:


>



Ooooh! I got that one.
=]


----------



## Crystal (Dec 19, 2008)

^ How do you like it?


----------



## Weeze (Dec 19, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I wanna marry those shoes!!
> I've been sending them out in emails to my family "hinting" around...
> But I get the same response "You're 5'8 Mimi why do you *need** those?"
> 
> *Need is nothing compared to _want_. duh



Pfft. I'm 5'6 and I still get that crap. Embrace it 
BIG doesn't have to mean *just* fat! 

... and get a tall boyfriend. I've never had one, actually, my last was A LOT shorter than me, BUT, I never wore heels or anything with him, so it didn't matter.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 19, 2008)

After reading this thread, I bought a sweater dress. I've always assumed that (casual) dresses are just too hard to fit right for me, as I'm bottom heavy and my hips are much bigger than my waist- usually I either swim in a bag of cloth, losing my shape, or the bottom is much too tight. But I'm hoping that a sweater dress will have enough give and cling to fix that situation! Plus, you all look adorable in your dresses, so I figured what the hell. Thanks!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 19, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> After reading this thread, I bought a sweater dress. I've always assumed that (casual) dresses are just too hard to fit right for me, as I'm bottom heavy and my hips are much bigger than my waist- usually I either swim in a bag of cloth, losing my shape, or the bottom is much too tight. But I'm hoping that a sweater dress will have enough give and cling to fix that situation! Plus, you all look adorable in your dresses, so I figured what the hell. Thanks!



I think sweater dresses are so sexy on bottom heavy women! Hourglasses too! They really highlight the shape in such a feminine and beautiful way! Oh and if you don't mind...pstpixplsthx


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 19, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> ^ How do you like it?



I'll let you know when I get it!


----------



## Jennifer72 (Dec 23, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I think sweater dresses are so sexy on bottom heavy women! Hourglasses too! They really highlight the shape in such a feminine and beautiful way! Oh and if you don't mind...pstpixplsthx



Well, I'm not bottom heavy but I think this dress looks pretty good on me. So here I am trying to look like the catalog photo


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 24, 2008)

Jennifer72 said:


> Well, I'm not bottom heavy but I think this dress looks pretty good on me. So here I am trying to look like the catalog photo



I want that dress!


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 24, 2008)

Good luck- it's sold out.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ahh, I got almost everything on my Torrid wishlist for Christmas. I'm gonna have to take some picturesss!


----------



## Crystal (Dec 30, 2008)

So, I have a $20 gift card to Torrid.

Which as us girls know, is not going to go very far.

But, I'm on a shopping strike right now, so I don't want to spend anymore than $10. 

So...any suggestions what I should get at Torrid that's $30 or under?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 30, 2008)

they're doing half off clearance between now and the 4th, so actually $30 will go quite a bit further than usual. 
good timing.
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...&bmUID=1230693447907&SELECTION<>theme=Default
?
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442183242&bmUID=1230693578545
what! i want that.
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442173644&bmUID=1230693578538
and that.

both would totally ship for under 30.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 31, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, I have a $20 gift card to Torrid.
> 
> Which as us girls know, is not going to go very far.
> 
> ...



Well, you've already got my suggestion.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 31, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> So, I have a $20 gift card to Torrid.
> 
> Which as us girls know, is not going to go very far.
> 
> ...



There's always panties  
Yaaaaay panties.
I so wanna go to Torrid today!!!!

I was at work the one day and i saw this girl wearing a cheetah print minidress...
I want it now.
They'd better have it in my size, darnit.


----------



## Layla Kayla (Dec 31, 2008)

Omg! That is so cute! I'm ordering one now!

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442183242&bmUID=1230693578545


----------



## Weeze (Jan 2, 2009)

I love how my photobucket album is just pictures of clothing and my cleavage.
hahahahaha.
but
i really really really want this.
Oh my god.
Someone tell me its ok to buy this.
Please.






I need to suck it up and just be a freaking gold digger.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 2, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I love how my photobucket album is just pictures of clothing and my cleavage.
> hahahahaha.
> but
> i really really really want this.
> ...




Yesterday, mom and I did some shopping and eating out in Knoxville. We went into Torrid at about 5:50pm but didn't know they were closing at 6pm. After trying on one thing, they were basically shooing us out the damn door. I work in retail, I know how to treat customers who are in the store when its time to close and that was definitely not it. And, on top of that, they didn't take off my 5% Diva Discount, even after I showed her my DivaStyle card. *rant over*

In the ten minutes that I managed to shop, I saw that dress. It's super cute online AND in the store.  And, it was $20 off up until 1/4/09 too. I'm still not completely comfortable showing my arms yet, so I probaby would not have purchased it, but that doesn't take away from the fact that it's a gorgeous dress.

This is what I managed to pick up while I was in there. 






View attachment Dimensions.jpg


----------



## Weeze (Jan 2, 2009)

SO CUTE CRYSTAL!!!!

I'm not comfortable showing my arms either though!
haha
Cardigans = necessity for me.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 2, 2009)

You are both silly and have pretty arms. MEH.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks good on you. That dress would look better on a plus size person than the skinny thing who is wearing it in the pic...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi ladies! I'm about to take the plunge and order some clothes off of Torrid for the FIRST TIME (uber exciting, I know) - I've never done any online shopping. I've done the conversions, I think i know what US size i'll be (a 2?) - BUT I want to know if anyone thinks that torrid runs small/large/normal?

Any advice for online shopping? cheers! :kiss2:


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 9, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Hi ladies! I'm about to take the plunge and order some clothes off of Torrid for the FIRST TIME (uber exciting, I know) - I've never done any online shopping. I've done the conversions, I think i know what US size i'll be (a 2?) - BUT I want to know if anyone thinks that torrid runs small/large/normal?
> 
> Any advice for online shopping? cheers! :kiss2:



Great question.... I'm in Oz too... so, can you post what you get and the cost of the shipping?

Watching eagerly!!

Nat


----------



## Tania (Oct 9, 2009)

Bobbi, you might fit their 1s. What size(s) do you usually wear? 

I recall their jeans/bottoms running a little small.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 10, 2009)

Tania, I usually wear an 18 UK on top (16 US) and a 20 UK on my arse (18 US) - I THINK, so I reckon i'll play it safe and get things in a 2- lots of decent things on sale for like $15 right now- might as well give it a go!

Will keep you guys posted  


Thanks


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm considering my first Torrid purchases too. I might come back to ask questions if it's ok!!


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 10, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Tania, I usually wear an 18 UK on top (16 US) and a 20 UK on my arse (18 US) - I THINK, so I reckon i'll play it safe and get things in a 2- lots of decent things on sale for like $15 right now- might as well give it a go!
> 
> Will keep you guys posted
> 
> ...



I have bought i alot of things from Torrid.. Their sizes vary, i'm a size 24- 26 in Australia, i have bought a top in a size 4 and it is very baggy and i bought one in a size 5 and it is tight. I find that if they are made in the US they run a bit big but if they are imported they are a little small. Underwear does run a little big i got all in a size 4 and they are heaps big a size 3 would have fit easily.
I call my mum when i place an order, she is a size 12-14 in Australia she ordered items in a size 0 and 1, the 1 is a lil too big for her, the 0 fits fine though.

I bought this imported top in a size 5 and it is a little fitted

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442199333&bmUID=1255166413395

I bought this top in Black made in the US in a size 4 and it has heaps of room in it
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442202237&bmUID=1255166778909

I got this Imported top in a size 4 and it is very clingy there is no way i would wear it
http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442201825&bmUID=1255167343182

Hope it helps Succubus and Aus99


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 10, 2009)

I want these. Yes, I have a shoe addiction...


----------



## Crystal (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm loving those boots on the end, Lulu.  

And, when I saw those red ones, I immediately thought they'd be great for a sexy Santa costume.  Hehe


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 10, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I'm loving *those boots on the end,* Lulu.
> 
> And, when I saw those red ones, I immediately thought they'd be great for a sexy Santa costume.  Hehe



I'm pretty sure I'm going to order those boots. I have a gc for Torrid and the boots are so sexy


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 10, 2009)

Those red boots are killer.  Wish I could wear heels like that...


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 26, 2009)

I want these but they are not available in my size...


----------

